# A silly question, but please help!



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Where do I find washing soda? I want to try making my own laundry detergent, but can't find this. Every time I go to a store and ask for washing soda, they point me to the baking soda. But it's not the same thing, is it?


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

No, not the same thing. I usually find it right next to the powdered laundry detergents but not all stores have it. Many times I've seen big boxes of baking soda there as if they figure it's the same thing.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you can't find washing soda, you can substitute baking soda.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I usually have to go to the larger grocery stores to find it - it's generally on a very high shelf near the borax and I need to find a tall person to get it for me.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I've tried various grocery stores and looked all over the laundry aisle. Never had any luck, even at Kroger's, where I've been told they sell it. There is a store that's opened across from Kroger's that I have not tried yet, I may see if they have it there. 

If you sub baking soda, is it the same amount, more, less?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just use the same amounts. One of the substitutes I have used is baking soda, borax and citric acid in my dishwasher when I ran out of dishwasher liquid. Some people prefer baking soda, because it is milder.

http://www.diaperpin.com/clothdiapers/article_bakingsoda.asp


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Publix carries it. 
Dawn


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

linn said:


> If you can't find washing soda, you can substitute baking soda.


Baking soda and washing soda are two totally different things. However your laundry soap will work without it, it just works better with washing soda.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Madame said:


> I usually have to go to the larger grocery stores to find it - it's generally on a very high shelf near the borax and I need to find a tall person to get it for me.


Forget finding a taller person. I'm 5' tall,,I climb the shelves lol.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I got mine at Fred Meyer


----------



## BlessedByGrace (Dec 11, 2008)

I found the washing soda at Kroger. I was about to give up but walked down the aisle again and saw it on the top shelf. I believe it was by the Borax. If your Kroger doesn't carry it, maybe you could ask them to order it for you. I don't know if they do that or not, as the Kroger I went to was 10 hours away. I stopped there while on vacation. On the same trip, I went to another Kroger 6 hours away from that one and the washing soda was in the exact same place. The brand I bought was Arm and Hammer. I bought three boxes just to make sure I have enough for awhile.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I ran in Kroger today to get cat food, but forgot to look for the soda. I'll look next time I'm there. Hopefully I can find some, if not, I'll try it with the baking soda.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Someone mentioned on another topic that it could be found at a pool supply store.


----------



## preecher97 (Oct 9, 2008)

Washing soda = sodium carbonate. I found some at our local pool supply store. It was around $15 for a 1 gallon pail.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

*Washing soda alternative sources:*

Washing soda can be bought in bulk cheaply under the label "soda ash" or "sodium *carbonate*" at farmer's coops and at pool stores. 

Or you can make your own washing soda if you can find a cheap source of baking soda.

There are many ways to get cheap bulk baking soda. At a feed store a 50# bag is only a few dollars (it may be labelled as sodium *bicarbonate*). Or you might find a good sale on boxes at a grocery store, cheaply marked boxes at a salvage food store, and so on.

So let's say you have found a cheap source of baking soda. All you have to do is bake it to turn it into washing soda. Heating baking soda releases molecules of dioxide, which converts it into soda ash (washing soda).

But save on energy too. Rather than heat the oven just for this, the next time you are using the oven for baking, have a cookie sheet ready with a layer of baking soda spread out over it. Don't make the layer too thick. A half inch or so is enough. If it's too thick, the dioxide can't properly escape from the lower layers.

After you finish your baking, leave the oven on, slide the cookie sheet in, and bake it at 450* for 30 minutes.

That's it! Now you have washing soda.

FYI: Arm & Hammer also makes their washing soda from baking soda. Both products start out as sodium bicarbonate mined from the earth. So when you buy washing soda, you are buying what started out as baking soda.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Baking soda and washing soda are two totally different things. However your laundry soap will work without it, it just works better with washing soda.


Washing soda is more caustic than baking soda, therefore it cannot be used in baking. However, baking soda can be and is often used for laundry.

http://www.armhammer.com/myhome/room.asp?room=Laundry Room

http://housekeeping.about.com/od/laundry/qt/bksd_washmachin.htm

http://greenliving.suite101.com/article.cfm/make_your_own_detergent


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Wikipedia says washing soda is made from table salt not baking soda. The process used requires temps of; 900 to 1100 degree's. The average person wouldn't be able to make it at home.


I personally don't use the soda in my laundry soap. Bought two boxes, 1 & 1/2 boxes are just sitting on my dryer not being used. If you would like some I would be happy to send you some.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Some links:

Baking soda (Sodium Bicarbonate) slowly turns into washing soda (Sodium Carbonate, a.k.a. soda ash) when heated above 140 degrees F. The carbon dioxide released is what makes things rise. If you heat baking soda to 350-400 degrees, itâll turn into washing soda fairly quickly. 

Click here ---> Making Your Own Washing Soda [Sodium Carbonate] Out of Baking Soda [Sodium BiCarbonate]

------

Baking soda in its purest form is called âwashing sodaâ or âsoda ashâ. 

Click here ---> Unique uses for baking soda

------

Sodium bicarbonate is NaHCO3. It has the useful 
property that, when heated a bit above 100 degrees C, it decomposes and 
gives off steam and carbon dioxide (which of course is why they use it in 
cooking... the carbon dioxide given off is what makes the pastry rise). 
What's left behind is just plain Na2CO3, the anhydrous kind. 

Which brings us to the practical steps. If you weigh out 100 grams of baking 
soda into a cooking pot, and heat it on the stove or in the oven for say 
ten minutes, it will steam itself dry. You will end up with 63 grams of 
anhydrous soda ash. If you want it to remain anhydrous, better store it in 
an airtight jar. 

Click here ---> clayart - thread 'soda ash subtsitute?'

------

Lots of technical details at these links:

Mineral Information Institute - Soda Ash or Trona

Soda ash or Trona - Encyclopedia of Earth


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

I found my Washing Soad at Wal-mart in the laundry isle. The Wal-mart in a differnet city didn't have any, but then all it's shelves are picked pretty clean.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Wikipedia says washing soda is made from table salt not baking soda. The process used requires temps of; 900 to 1100 degree's. The average person wouldn't be able to make it at home.


Do you find that your laundry soap does just as well w/o the washing soda?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Your question is not silly.

A looooong time ago when I first started making soap, I made my own laundry soap and added Borax *Washing Soda*. I have also made laundry soap without it and did not notice any differences.

I purchase *Baking soda* for our goats. I buy a 50# bag at the feed store for about $12 and they refer to it as *Bicarb*.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

AlyCarm said:


> I found my Washing Soad at Wal-mart in the laundry isle. The Wal-mart in a differnet city didn't have any, but then all it's shelves are picked pretty clean.


My walmart only carries baking soda in the laundry aisle - washing soda is different.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Success!!!

I stopped at Kroger today and they had washing soda! They've not had it before when I checked. I bought 2 boxes. I'm going to try to make my laundry soap next week when I'm off work.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

TNnative

Yes it works pretty good. The reason I quit using the washing soda is because I was using it in my dishwashing machine (before I washing soda). After I added the washing soda everything came out cloudy. So I thought if it is leaving a film on my dishes it is probably leaving a film on my laundry too.


----------

